# There's always some new batch of idiots around



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

New "Reparations" Website Asks Whites to Pay Black People's Rent to Relieve Their Guilt » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

Now if we're collecting donations for a bus trip back to Kenya for the family at 1600 PA Av, I've got a dime and two pennies:rofl3:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Ha! Who thinks this stuff up? It's better than SNL.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I want reparations from all the Muslim countries who enslaved thousands of my European Ancestors. Free gasoline forever! 72 virgins! ........


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> New "Reparations" Website Asks Whites to Pay Black People's Rent to Relieve Their Guilt » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!
> 
> Now if we're collecting donations for a bus trip back to Kenya for the family at 1600 PA Av, I've got a dime and two pennies:rofl3:


Honest Abe was ready to send them off to Liberia.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Honest Abe was ready to send them off to Liberia.


Lincoln couldn't figure out a way to pay for it.

I think most blacks just like most whites are fairly decent people but every group has some lazy worthless S.O.B.'s.

I didn't inherit "my father's sins" and I'll be damned if I'll pay for them. Actually while I'm southern born and raised the old Civil war uniform and saber that hung in my grandparents home was Union Blue. Sleeping in that room as a kid with that saber hanging over the bed used to scare the dickens out of me; the saber in it's scabbard hung directly over the bed.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Real old Man .well done , I am impressed sir.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ain't none of my kin folk that owned any slaves.

So don't be sending me any black people's bills.

Come to think of it, though, . . . George Barry got too drunk to walk back on Aug 6,1949, . . . had to drive, . . . plowed into my mom's car, . . . killed my baby sister.

Does that mean that the drinkin' black folks of Columbus, Ohio owe me for her?

Just the ones that drink & drive?

Yeah, . . . didn't think so.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Do I sound like I feel guilty or responsible for the consequences of other's decisions?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am not putting to pennies together for them. Give them a leaky rowboat and let them row themselves back across the Atlantic back to Africa and try to collect from those who sold them into slavery in the first place.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My lack of guilt is saving me money!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I cant believe it was even a topic..... well then I guess all millenial germans owe all of us who lost grand and great grand parents in WWII. 

Oh, the christians owe all non christians for the knights templar and the witch hunts! 

Oh oh how about all north americans born here of immigrant decent owe the native americans their country back??

Oh i can keep this up all day.....what a load of steaming, fly encircled horse manure.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

This is great! 

I get all kinds of free stuff from this website. 

God Bless Dumb ass white cracker ass crackers who vote democrat!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Liberia is just like Chicago, blacks kill each other off like dog shit all the time.

They don't have elections, they just put the presiding politico's on the cliff overlooking the ocean and execute them.

I remember about 25 years ago, there was a Air Force SGT. named Doe, became el presidente, after 9 years was on the cliff, sleeping with the fish now.

We can ship them back by the ocean liner "titanic II", ballast tanks filled with `Astrolite G.

GPS detonator set to initiate at arrival of 30 DEG. west longitude.

To assist a speedy trip, all lifeboats removed along with all comm gear.


----------

